# I was scammed by r4ibuy.com



## Longbow (Aug 19, 2013)

I just registered to report that I was scammed by r4ibuy.com.

I learned after the fact thru research that these people had sold me a fake AceKard 2i that stopped working 1 1/5 days after I received it. When I sent it back, with my own MicroSD card because they needed it to make sure everything it worked (one that I didn't buy from them which was bought for the camera of the NDSi) they kept it and just sent me an email:




> Hi,
> Thanks for shopping at www.R4iBuy.com,
> Your replacement can not be processed, the serial number was scanned and does not match our records. You may not return product bought from other online stores to us for warranty/refund/replacement.
> We apologize for this inconvenience,
> ...


 

This NDSi can't connect to the Internet with my WIFI setup so I bought that cad for my young daughter to make the NDSi more functional. I am not a gammer. Since I wasn't going to replace my WIFI equipment I decided to get a flashcard.
Now, the card I was sold had a gold colored label. I am doing some research and I see that the original Acekard 2i has a silver & black label? I tried to get my money back, at least, and Paypal decided in their favor.
I am new to all this, so I just did a simple research, I have never bought such a card before. Their claim was that I sent them an old card that showed long term use. That was another lie, because even though I suspect the card they sold me was fake it was in pristine order.
I would like to try again, but is there really a reliable merchant in this underground industry? And what would be the best flashcard, I also learned that the Acekard is no longer being updated, so I would like to know what flashcards are still being maintained.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 19, 2013)

man that suck.
but i wonder why paypal decided in their favor they don't allow the payment of flash carts  thought paypal?


----------



## Longbow (Aug 19, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> man that suck.
> but i wonder why paypal decided in their favor they don't allow the payment of flash carts thought paypal?


 
Yes, that was one of the things I found out, but only after I was scammed that I did a lot more digging into all this. I guess this was a case of he said/she said, I tried the best I could to make my case. I even posted forum posts from another forum where people were claiming to being sold the fake cards, too. But that didn't persuade them.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 19, 2013)

Longbow said:


> Yes, that was one of the things I found out, but only after I was scammed that I did a lot more digging into all this. I guess this was a case of he said/she said, I tried the best I could to make my case. I even posted forum posts from another forum where people were claiming to being sold the fake cards, too. But that didn't persuade them.


 
if you do decide to by a new flash cart for your daughter i would buy a R4i gold 3DS  from V2watch.com, it's about $12 altogether. I have bought from them before and i have never had a problem, i bought my R4i gold 3DS from them and paid with paypal.
but to trick paypal they send you a invoice for something else with the same value of the flash cart you are buying. in my case they sent me a invoice for lingerie
but i got it just fine


----------



## Longbow (Aug 19, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> if you do decide to by a new flash cart for your daughter i would buy a R4i gold 3DS from V2watch.com, it's about $12 altogether.


 
Thanks, I will research them and that card.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 19, 2013)

Longbow said:


> Thanks, I will research them and that card.


that card is the 2nd best cart you can get the 1st is the supercard ds2


----------



## NfoMonster (Aug 19, 2013)

That is good to know. Thx for sharing the info !


----------



## Another World (Aug 19, 2013)

do you have any photos of the card you were sold? i've not read about an acekard clone with a fake gold label. did the label say acekard on it? 

-another world


----------



## Longbow (Aug 19, 2013)

Another World said:


> do you have any photos of the card you were sold? i've not read about an acekard clone with a fake gold label. did the label say acekard on it?
> 
> -another world


 
I don't. Yes, it said Acekard 2i on it. I didn't do anything to protect myself. No photos. The only thing I have is the USB Micro SD reader/writer that came with the Acekard 2i. Since they asked me to return only the card with the Micro SD because they needed to make sure I was doing the steps correctly, never mind that I specifically told them it was working before it just stopped. It was a "An error has occurred..." message that kept popping up.

So now I have a very expensive USB memory card reader/writer.


----------



## Another World (Aug 19, 2013)

if it ran akaio 1.9 then that message was probably related to a contact issue.

i wish you had photos of it because the guys at akaio.net were documenting clone acekards. regardless, you want to now look at the R4i Gold (from the .cn web team), the R4iDSN (also made by them), or the Super Card DS2. The first 2 are far cheaper and fully supported by the Wood kernel. Wood is an offshoot of the same acekard kernel that launched akaio, so it has great support and similar features. The SCDS2 will probably be overkill for your daughter. However, if she is into retro systems and emulation then the SCDS2 offers some wonderful exclusive emulators.

Check out www.realhotstuff.com. They ship from NJ. 

-another world


----------



## Longbow (Aug 20, 2013)

Another World said:


> if it ran akaio 1.9 then that message was probably related to a contact issue.


 
Another lesson, I should have asked online about the issue before I tried sending it back to them.



Another World said:


> The SCDS2 will probably be overkill for your daughter. However, if she is into retro systems and emulation then the SCDS2 offers some wonderful exclusive emulators.


 
Yeah, I think the Acekard 2i was overkill for her. Stuff like Lalaloopsy are what keep her entertained.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 20, 2013)

Not to be rude,and with all due respect to the OP, but I always find ridiculous when somebody buys a device that enables piracy from an overseas on-line store ( mostly from china ) for a very low price, and expect the same kind of customers service you'll get from major north american electronic store  like bestbuy or circuit city.
And then when things go wrong they are quick to scream SCAM!!!

Shouldn't we do some research before purchasing, maybe check the reputation of the store or if we get into some problems try to fix them ourselves by formatting it and installing the correct firmware, or checking the contacts or see what else might be fixable ?
Just send it back and expect a refund or an exchange no-question-asked on such dubious terms ( when the problem _might_ even be lying on the user's end/stupidity _in some cases_ ) seems a little naive to me.

Anyway good luck to the OP.


----------



## Longbow (Aug 20, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> Just send it back and expect a refund or an exchange no-question-asked on such dubious terms ( when the problem _might_ even be lying on the user's end/stupidity _in some cases_ ) seems a little naive to me.


 
What the hell? I posted this as a service. I was scammed. If you comprehended what I posted the card was working before it stopped working. I think I did a pretty damned good job of following instructions. I have been working with with computers since 1984 (as a programmer, have run my own repair service, and worked in repairs for a small companies, and always build my own). So, how naive of me, that I expect to be treated fairly. And it wasn't a very low price. I say $27 + $6 to return as an RMA, and then loss of my own Micro SD card (another $13) does not leave a good taste in anyone's mouth.

Many of the game cards I purchased are still working with the NDSi. No issues at all, with contacts, etc. So am I suppose to accept that these cards are so badly manufactured that anything makes them stop working as advertised and be OK with that? If that is the case, I should not even bother anymore.


----------



## Another World (Aug 20, 2013)

have you considered calling paypal and asking for someone to look closer at your case? you were clearly scammed by their return policy. asking you to include your personal msd card was rather ridiculous. regardless of the cards legitimacy, if you sent it back you should have received a refund.

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/helpcenter/helphub/home/

click the "call us" link.

-another world


----------



## Longbow (Aug 20, 2013)

Another World said:


> have you considered calling paypal and asking for someone to look closer at your case?


 
If they take my call. There is nothing worse than Paypal's support. Or lack of it. I only use Paypal because many people do and for the services I use. I have never licked them. In the past they have not even taken my calls on matters that had nothing to do with getting scammed.

I was told by someone I know to purchase these cards locally, the local flea markets are the best places. We live and learn. If I decide to get another one, I will do so locally. I have a better chance of not getting scammed if the person trying to scam me has to deal with me physically in their face.

Those of you who helped me with info on the best flashcards to get, thank you. That will definitely help when I do decide to get one. Had I known that the Acekard was not even being supported anymore I would never had purchased it to begin with.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 20, 2013)

Longbow said:


> If they take my call. There is nothing worse than Paypal's support. Or lack of it. I only use Paypal because many people do and for the services I use. I have never licked them. In the past they have not even taken my calls on matters that had nothing to do with getting scammed.
> 
> I was told by someone I know to purchase these cards locally, the local flea markets are the best places. We live and learn. If I decide to get another one, I will do so locally. I have a better chance of not getting scammed if the person trying to scam me has to deal with me physically in their face.
> 
> Those of you who helped me with info on the best flashcards to get, thank you. That will definitely help when I do decide to get one. Had I known that the Acekard was not even being supported anymore I would never had purchased it to begin with.


 

Try requesting to speak with a supervisor and only with a supervisor on Paypal.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 20, 2013)

Longbow said:


> What the hell? I posted this as a service. I was scammed. If you comprehended what I posted the card was working before it stopped working. I think I did a pretty damned good job of following instructions. I have been working with with computers since 1984 (as a programmer, have run my own repair service, and worked in repairs for a small companies, and always build my own). So, how naive of me, that I expect to be treated fairly. And it wasn't a very low price. I say $27 + $6 to return as an RMA, and then loss of my own Micro SD card (another $13) does not leave a good taste in anyone's mouth.
> 
> Many of the game cards I purchased are still working with the NDSi. No issues at all, with contacts, etc. So am I suppose to accept that these cards are so badly manufactured that anything makes them stop working as advertised and be OK with that? If that is the case, I should not even bother anymore.


 
What part of " with all due respect " and " Not to be rude " and the italic " ( when the problem _might_ even be lying on the user's end/stupidity _in some cases_ ) " didn't you get ?
I clearly didn't blame you and didn't mean to offend you and I was hoping you wouldn't take it so personally.
Sorry I unintentionally scammed you with my uncanny comments.
Next time just don't be so naive to send along your own micro SD back to frigging China.
By the way, you sound like a 14 years old boy, even though you claim you've been working with computers since 1984 ( which incidentally happens to be the year I got my first home computer , a Sinclair ZX Spectrum if the name says anything at all to you  .


----------



## tbgtbg (Aug 20, 2013)

Arm73 said:


> t I always find ridiculous when somebody buys a device that enables piracy from an overseas on-line store ( mostly from china ) for a very low price, and expect the same kind of customers service you'll get from major north american electronic store  like bestbuy or circuit city.



I don't think you're going to get very good customer service at Circuit City these days. Then again maybe the hobos that moved into the abandoned buildings will trade you booze for your broken electronics.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 20, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> I don't think you're going to get very good customer service at Circuit City these days. Then again maybe the hobos that moved into the abandoned buildings will trade you booze for your broken electronics.


I'm not sure about that.
I moved out of the States and settled in Switzerland about two years ago, so I wouldn't know any better.
I was merely making a comparison to some of the biggest chain resellers out there.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Aug 20, 2013)

I remember in 2010 I ordered Acekard2i from RealHotStuff and got a clone. Well back in december of last year they actually let me replace it for free.

So sometimes not even they know I guess if their stuff is counterfeit.


----------



## Longbow (Aug 20, 2013)

Sure, like calling me a 14-year-old is not a personal attack? Right?

These people are not in China.

www.R4iBuy.com
P.O. Box 1737
Sparks, NV 89432
USA


----------

